# Windows Can't Configure This Wireless Connection



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

That's the message I get when I try to connect to the net via my Wirless G Notebook adapter by Linksys WPC54G adapater card. 

*It continues on to say.*

_If you have enable another program to manage this wireless connection use the software._
"..........................................................................
................................................................................... " 

:4-dontkno This just start yesterday. I didn't have a problem connecting to the net via right click to _View Available Wireless Networks_ and I would get my list. Now, my Linksys card connects when I plugged in without me connecting and I don't have a was of disconnecting unless I shut my computer down.  Please help, thank you.

tdb/Trina


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try disabling WZC in Windows Services.


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

johnwill said:


> Try disabling WZC in Windows Services.


I disabled WZC in Windows Services, nah that didn't fix it. Should I just unistall Linksys reinstall again and should WZC stay disabled if I do that? This is weird Thanks. :smile


Wait a minute, I have this green square located on the taskbar it's a Linksys adapter moniter. When I open it up, I see *Link Information*, *Site Sur*vey and *Profile*. Under *Site Survey* I see my listing of my available connections with a Refresh button and Connect button but still no disconnect button/options. The thing is until yesterday when I right clicked on the li computer on my taskbar those avialable options popped up. :4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The connect button will become a disconnect button when you're connected. :smile:


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

johnwill said:


> The connect button will become a disconnect button when you're connected. :smile:


:embarased Gotcha. Thank you John. :smile:


----------

